# Jasmine - 12 yr old Ragdoll



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

URGENT APPEAL










Would consider long term foster
Name: Jasmine
Colour/Pattern: Seal 
Age: 12 years old
Sex: Female Neuter
Location: South
Contact: Liz
ragsrescue

About the cat
Jasmines owners are moving and unfortunately cannot take her with them. We are looking for a loving home that would perhaps take Jasmine on a long term foster. She is a very affectionate cat. She likes dry food and a little tuna or salmon as a treat.

If you feel you could help Jasmine please contact Liz


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

oh bless her she's beautiful....i can't help but want to wish you all the best in finding her a new home 
clarexx


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

How is she with children and other cats?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Potential home found...fingers crossed!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

glad to hear about jasmine


----------

